# My Cage



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a couple questions about my cage I have. It is a Ware Natural Wood Cage. 

#1) Bedding - One of the two rats we have, seems to like throwing the bedding outside of the cage. She tries putting it up on the sides of the cage and it just end up falling outside. I use some stuff called Eco-bedding. I put in on the bottom level only because it won't go anywhere else. Has anyone else had this problem and is there any preferences as to what I could use? I read that towels are ok, but should I invest in some that are newly bought, or is it ok to use old towels?

#2) Flooring/levels - The ramps and top two levels are made of wood. It seems as though they can get dirty and are hard to clean. Does anyone know of any tricks to cleaning wood?


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

For 2 - _Burn it with fire!_
Just kidding. 
Maybe try getting one of those heavy scrub brushes with the stiff bristles. The kind usually used to scrub floors. Or tossing them in the dishwasher. (without your dishes, of course).

Not sure about the first one. My mom has this neat net thing for her birdcage, but I think rats would chew the crap out of something like that.


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

My rats usually put some of their bedding outside of the cage as well. I usually pick up a handful every three days or so, but It is mainly from them playing and wrestling. I use the aspen and have been for every rat I've had.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Bleh that's why we never recommend those wood cages. Even the big one is smallish, and the wood will 100% guaranteed be ruined in less then a year.

Rats will chew towels but I have had luck with them, they are easy to throw in the wash, shake and out and are affordable. I would get your self some new ones and give the rats your old ones, or buy them some cheap ones.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Or buy dollar store towels. Cheap, replaceable.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
Yea, I think I am going to invest in a new cage for them. I just need to get the money up. Another idea though is making my own ramps and levels out of something. It might be cheaper to do that. Cause I was looking at possibly getting another cage cause I would like to get a couple male rats. We have a ferret cage, but it is currently being used of course by the ferret herself. It would make perfect for my ratties. We just have to wait until the ferret passes away. But until then, I will go to the dollar store and get some towels to use.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

i have the same cage and I too noticed the wood got dirty real quick. But I don't have the money for a new one and I did not want my rats getting sick from walking on nasty soaked wood. 
So I got some pantry coverings. It's a nice plastic with a sticky underside. Tried the cheaper one, wouldnt stick. But with the more expensive kind, it did. Just measure out the size of what you are covering, double that, then cut that in half. Just so there is enough to reach around both sides under what you are covering.

Apply it to the top first. (scrub and make sure the shelf or ladder you are covering is clean.) Then, pressing out air bubbles along the way, wrap one side under the ladder or shelf. Do the same on the other.
It sticks wonderfully and there are no edges for them to chew on and rip off. Unless you have rats that like to hang upside down X]
It cleans super easy. Just a wipe down and it's good as new.

And if you are worried about them slipping, there are some made for traction (to keep dishes from slipping) that are soft and might even add a bit of enjoyment from the new texture.

It's worked wonders for me. I got some of the slick type, because my rats prefer to climb the bars to the next level in their cage but it added some color and enjoyment to them to sniff and look at for them. Plus the textured kind have little rubber bumps and stuff they can chew through. Better than plain old wood.


----------

